# Mojave x fire ?



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

OK I am aware that putting my Mojos together could produce a blue eyed lucy and my fires black eyed lucys but what happens if I put my fire to my mojave ??


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Normals, Fires, Mojaves and Fire Mojaves

Fire Mojave - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks.Think I will use my pinstripe instead,already have too many fires and not impressed with the fire mojave.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Jigsaws (Mojave x Pin) are pretty funky


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I like them I think I will put him through my butter as well.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*yeh*

yep mojave fires and a fire mojave but would still be a nice clutch


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

markhill said:


> Jigsaws (Mojave x Pin) are pretty funky





vitticeptus said:


> Yeah I like them I think I will put him through my butter as well.


 
If you get one of those, male. Give me a shout! ... May take it off your hands. : victory:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

No probs Spuddy :2thumb:


----------

